# Which types tend to be longwinded and which types minimalists when speaking or typing



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a pet peeve when it comes to reading posts on forums or blogs online. Its when people just ramble on and on. I find that most things can be said more efficiently by either numbering the facts you want to construe or by condensing your information. Has anyone with more experience with the MBTI noted a trend of certain types rambling more than others?


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

yes, and you could have condensed this question to the last sentence.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

It required explanation and you didnt answer the last question.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

ISTPs seem to be minimalists when speaking/typing, and INTPs/ENTPs longwinded.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I've seen it said, with little evidence offered to back it, that introverts write longer stuff.


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

Being INTP, I write efficiently, but ramble when speaking. ISTPs are efficient both when speaking and writing. INFJs often write long letters that could use some editing.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I ramble a lot, I guess I want to illustrate with examples. Maybe it's the Ti-function that led me to being long-winded, since Ti wants to be evermore precise. And couples with Si, I pick up on too many details.

I think ISTJs really try to be concise, it's the Te. I think almost all the XXTJs are concise.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I see a lot of Ns being longwinded when writing forum posts, however this isn't set in stone as I've seen ESTPs in the forum do it as well. The most minimalist types, however, are more apparent: ISTPs are the most concise when it comes to writing forum posts. There's even one post in the ISTP subforum that went something like this - "don't write a paragraph when it could be said it two sentences, don't write two sentences when one will do, don't write a sentence when none will do"...something like that yeah XD

ISFPs come a close-ish second, I think. I see that most ISFPs in the forum are not given to verbosity, and I myself rarely write anything longer than a one-liner unless I see the need to.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I try to be as terse as possible.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

im also an intp and have noticed myself rambling. usually i end up shortening my posts so people will actually read them. (sometimes even after i shorten a post im skeptical) i would say it might be related to s/n _and_ p/j. i dont usually see entjs or intjs ramble on and on.

i try to work on it myself because i usually end up writing big jumbo posts, while i cant stand reading someone else's big jumbo post.


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

I am not much of a one liner sort of person. If i'm explaining something i may ramble on for a bit mainly because i'm trying to explain what i said in the opening sentence.


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys (Feb 22, 2011)

i'll say the longest i have typed was like about a full paragraph i hate reading LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG posts so i skip them (sorry)


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> I have a pet peeve when it comes to reading posts on forums or blogs online. Its when people just ramble on and on. I find that most things can be said more efficiently by either numbering the facts you want to construe or by condensing your information. Has anyone with more experience with the MBTI noted a trend of certain types rambling more than others?


i have the opposite- i get frustrated when people are too condensed. let me explain.

think of any problem, issue, anything you want to talk about and would typically post on here. now think about how you _feel_ as you are posting it, and how your mind is swirling with all the ins and outs of the problem and how there might be several factors in the question with some being more important than others.. now look at your condensed post- does that cover that feeling? how can someone possibly give you the best possible answer or understand you completely unless they understand that "state" of feeling, thinking and knowing that you are in as you write the post? otherwise they are just going to draw from their subjective experiences which might be completely different to yours and won't be of use to you at all.

that's the problem of SJ teachers- they don't impart understanding they impart _facts_ and _facts_ have much less usefulness in life than _understanding_ because _understanding_ allows a person to come up with a response to any number of related questions, wheras when a person is given _facts_ they are simply written down and memorised without being contextualised and absorbed and therefore they're only useful when in the _direct_ context in which they were given.


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys (Feb 22, 2011)

Tridentus said:


> i have the opposite- i get frustrated when people are too condensed. let me explain.
> 
> think of any problem, issue, anything you want to talk about and would typically post on here. now think about how you _feel_ as you are posting it, and how your mind is swirling with all the ins and outs of the problem and how there might be several factors in the question with some being more important than others.. now look at your condensed post- does that cover that feeling? how can someone possibly give you the best possible answer or understand you completely unless they understand that "state" of feeling, thinking and knowing that you are in as you write the post? otherwise they are just going to draw from their subjective experiences which might be completely different to yours and won't be of use to you at all.
> 
> that's the problem of SJ teachers- they don't impart understanding they impart _facts_ and _facts_ have much less usefulness in life than _understanding_ because _understanding_ allows a person to come up with a response to any number of related questions, wheras when a person is given _facts_ they are simply written down and memorised without being contextualised and absorbed and therefore they're only useful when in the _direct_ context in which they were given.


oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! don't generalise


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Tridentus said:


> i have the opposite- i get frustrated when people are too condensed. let me explain.
> 
> think of any problem, issue, anything you want to talk about and would typically post on here. now think about how you _feel_ as you are posting it, and how your mind is swirling with all the ins and outs of the problem and how there might be several factors in the question with some being more important than others.. now look at your condensed post- does that cover that feeling? how can someone possibly give you the best possible answer or understand you completely unless they understand that "state" of feeling, thinking and knowing that you are in as you write the post? otherwise they are just going to draw from their subjective experiences which might be completely different to yours and won't be of use to you at all.
> 
> that's the problem of SJ teachers- they don't impart understanding they impart _facts_ and _facts_ have much less usefulness in life than _understanding_ because _understanding_ allows a person to come up with a response to any number of related questions, wheras when a person is given _facts_ they are simply written down and memorised without being contextualised and absorbed and therefore they're only useful when in the _direct_ context in which they were given.


well if im starting the thread they would then ask probing questions to get the information to answer my question. My posting every detail of my life in case it_ might_ pertain to my question is just going to turn people off from reading my thread. It would be miles long.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> ISTPs seem to be minimalists when speaking/typing, and INTPs/ENTPs longwinded.



I'm usually longwinded. :happy:


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

Tridentus said:


> that's the problem of SJ teachers- they don't impart understanding they impart _facts_ and _facts_ have much less usefulness in life than _understanding_ because _understanding_ allows a person to come up with a response to any number of related questions, wheras when a person is given _facts_ they are simply written down and memorised without being contextualised and absorbed and therefore they're only useful when in the _direct_ context in which they were given.


I'm very sorry this is your experience with teachers where you are. In my country we are taught when we learn to be teachers to teach the higher level skills like synthesis and analysis etc, or at least I was. The subject I teach doesn't deal in facts anyway. It's about interpretation and discussion, being able to argue a point of view. I agree rote learning is useless for a real education.

As to which types are most long winded, I don't know. I do know that I myself can be either really succinct if short of time (like today) or really _really_ long winded particularly if I'm passionately interested in the topic at hand. I have noticed that INTPs like to go into a lot of depth in their replies and the back and forwards conversations they have with others, but that's about the only relatively consistent thing I've personally noticed.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

sts06 said:


> I have noticed that INTPs like to go into a lot of depth in their replies and the back and forwards conversations they have with others, but that's about the only relatively consistent thing I've personally noticed.


I agree, i noticed it too.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> well if im starting the thread they would then ask probing questions to get the information to answer my question. My posting every detail of my life in case it_ might_ pertain to my question is just going to turn people off from reading my thread. It would be miles long.


it's not about that, it's about getting across an understanding of the state you are currently in as you write- that doesn't need LOONNG details, often just a couple of all-important phrases here and there; i find myself editing certain words in order to get across exactly what state i am in, because only when someone understands that can they solve your problem using experiences that match up.
btw i realise as i post this that this is a perspective debate as different types have different skills, and as always with these i can agree to disagree.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

I notice that introverts tend to be more careful with their words, and often end up blabbering less when _speaking_.

That is, unless you really get them going about something. xD


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Flatlander said:


> One ESFP I know irl (I am pretty sure of her type, anyway) is well known for her rambling, detail-oriented story-jokes that only seem to entertain her. The whole scenario of her getting totally excited about one she has in mind, telling it and everyone tuning out after 2 minutes amuses me, and I end up being the one laughing at the absurdity of it.


aww i feel sad for her


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> aww i feel sad for her


She's surrounded by a group of intuitives most of the time, two of whom bury their F-ness (both male), what can you do. 

As for me, I do try to listen. It can be an interesting mental exercise.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Flatlander said:


> She's surrounded by a group of intuitives most of the time, two of whom bury their F-ness (both male), what can you do.
> 
> As for me, I really do try to listen. It can be an interesting mental exercise.


sometimes its hard to be surrounded by N types, trust me i know.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> sometimes its hard to be surrounded by N types, trust me i know.


I bet. We don't always see eye to mind.

I at least try to get what's interesting and useful about each function, even if Se is basically not my thing. That same ESFP is amazing outdoors, and the toast of social gatherings, while I stick to the simplest hikes and retreat with books.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I try and be as short as possible to save time on writing something unless it's really important to me. I've tried writing novels, but get a bit stuck, I have to break it down into sections to make myself able to get anywhere with it.
I speak in quite a short way when I'm very sure of myself, but because I'm generally unsure of myself I can ramble at times (especially if someone I don't know well asks me a question I'm unsure of XD).

Longwinded types?
INFJs seem to write alot, but alot of it seems necessary until you cut it down yourself and realise it was a sentence's worth in a paragraph.
An ISFJ I know is very longwinded and takes ages to get to the point.
Maybe IJs?


----------



## Metaplanar (Apr 2, 2011)

I always had the problem of not being able to ramble on and "just write stuff" in essays. I like to just concisely say what I mean, and that's it. My essays therefore usually end up comparatively short and I often have trouble stretching them up to the required length. 
I think being concise and not talking for the sake of talking is something INTJs are known for?
There are exceptions, like when I want to explain some abstract concept I'm lacking the perfect words for, but exceptions are, by definition, not the norm.


----------



## doublexuan (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a problem with reading long rambles. I am quite conscious of that and always try to write as concisely as I can,


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

I used to embrace reading long posts, but now I get a slight tinge of dread whenever I see one. I still enjoy reading them; I just need to get started.

I am _extremely_ verbose in writing. It's difficult for me to cut things down simply because I place much importance on details. "Happy" and "sad" don't cut it; I need to elaborate to get *precisely* the right feeling across to the reader. Speech is different; rambling only occurs on topics I feel strongly about, but they don't last for that long anyway. I have a clearer grasp on all of my thoughts when I write, and they come to me quickly and easily. Contrarily, I rarely think before I speak.

As for typing, I seem to be an INFP, but I have tested for other things.


----------



## Iron Sabbath (Jan 26, 2012)

I tend to be write long and speak long when explaining something.... otherwise they might miss important details and to make sure they understand. But I tend to favor minimalism


----------



## Belovodia (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd like to be more verbose when writing.

For an infp, I tend to get straight to the point. I don't actually
enjoy writing and have trouble articulating my feelings.

I must be an infp gone wrong.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I do think that Ti types tend to ramble a bit. INFJs I also notice can be long-winded. As for me, I tend to try and condense it down the the point. What am I trying to say? What is the main point? Basically, attempt to hit the nail on the head as accurately as possible, and with one short stroke. With people I engage in arguments with (usually people who stereotype too much), I do the same thing, except I attempt to identify the one point that the argument in hinging on.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

haha, I'm actually trying to be less terse in my writing (sometimes I'm impatient and write in dot-points)
It depends on the situation for me. I'm very rambly if I'm emotional / want to tell a story, but otherwise I have a habit of editing stuff down. 

In speech I always over-explain though.
-

Speech from rl exp (small sample)

long: ESTJ, ESFJ, INFP, ENTP, ENTJ
Short: INTP, ISTP, ISFJ


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

It depends on the topic for me...if I'm (angrily) passionate about the topic...I can go on about it all day, and keep on repeating all the negative things about that topic...otherwise I'm usually to the point.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Te users. Speaking on a particular subject given time to recall your knowledge on it = long winded Te user. This is mostly based off internet observations, which makes sense. Coming up with relevant information to a subject comes natural to a strong Te user in theory.

Edit: the two most garrulous posters I have ever known are an ENTJ that is almost 60 and an NTJ ambivert who would be the official example of Te usage in communication if there was such a thing. Both are always sarcastically referenced whenever somebody posts a wall of text (not a screendoor, an actually cohesive post) or somebody asks them a good/challenging question.


----------



## caraez (Mar 31, 2010)

*tl;dr:* I get rambly when I'm trying to figure something out, particularly about myself through self-reflection, but the rest of the time I tend to be concise.



I think I tend to post long responses on this site in particular because oftentimes, what I'm writing about is in response to a question that makes me think about how I am. Sometimes I write posts that begin one way, then by the end of the post I've spent ten minutes analyzing myself and coming to some sort of realization. I edit those down, though.

Another reason posts can be long is because I often feel as though I'm not explaining things in a sufficient manner and end up including long-winding metaphors and examples.

That second paragraph is an example of the first paragraph. As I write, I think of more things to say. I didn't think of paragraph two until the middle of paragraph one.

And hey, look at that! Paragraph three is an example of paragraph two! And this paragraph is another example of paragraph one! These things just keep on going, which is why my posts get rambly.
________________________________

However, when I'm not in a self-reflective state, I tend to be concise. For example, (haha, there's another one) if I'm giving my opinion about something I have already formed a steady opinion about, I will be clear and concise. But if someone asks me a for an opinion about something I havent decided on yet, I ramble for awhile and then summarize my thoughts at the end because they're usually confused at that point. >_< 

For this reason, I am often concise in creative writing as well and often forget to include sensor-like details. I have to go back and add those.
_________________________________

Aaaand I thought of something else so I just had so go back and edit it in. I could summarize this post by saying: I ramble when I'm trying to figure out something about myself and the rest of the time I'm concise, but then it wouldn't have the whys and hows which are the meaty bits that are interesting about personalities. To me, anyways. I think I might start including a tl;dr in posts for the benefit of those who don't care.

And look! I ended up changing the beginning of the post again when I reached certain conclusions that differ a bit from the ones I thought I had at the beginning of the post.

So for those of you who were curious about the INFP thought process; congratulations. And I've gained new insight to myself about how I write posts. ^_^


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

One of my friends (a fellow INTP) and I often partake in fairly rigorous conversatons on Facebook. I thought I was long-winded, but this kid can go on ad aeternum in writing. Nonetheless, his points are generally relevant, and he diligently covers his bases.

I know a few types that are notoriously chatty (namely ESxx). Curiously, my INFJ pal can deliver massive monologues. He spoke nonstop for 45 minutes when I asked the fatal question, "Why are you feeling down?"


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

i usually make my answers pretty short, but then again i never have to explain anything to extreme detail.
but i'm not a very serious poster, lol. ranting is not my style. i just like to have fun


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

_Writing (including forum posts)_: I tend to be long-winded.

_Speaking_: If I'm explaining something, I'd say I'm closer to average than when I'm writing, but maybe still somewhat on the long-winded side. On more mundane topics (e.g., recounting something that just happened to me), I'm more on the terse side.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm very short and to the point. Other INFPs tend to write looong responses. Idk whats up, yo.


----------

